# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello

## nwjones1117

Hello there, interested in learning some cool excel tricks from you all.  

Nick J
VA

----------


## AliGW

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie:

----------


## nwjones1117

Thank you.   I am looking for some help in creating a heat map (sales data) by zip code.   For the life of me I cannot get it to work.   Do you have any ideas on how to properly format zip code (column 1) and sales $$ (column 2) and build a heat map of the US by sales in a region?   

Thank you for any help you or the forum can provide  :Smilie: 

Nick J

----------


## ashakantasharma

Hello and Welcome to the EXCEL Forum

Hope to have productive discussion with you here...

----------

